# Pond surprise



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Went to Alum yesterday afternoon without much success. Took home my left over minnows and tried fishing in our pond for a while last night. 

My wife who enjoys fishing the pond but never seems to find the time actually got to enjoy the pond a little tonight. She started catching crappie right away the first being an 11 black.

A couple of fish latter the float just buries and she is into something fighting really well. I thought it was a bass or a cat. She brings in along the dock and to my amazement it was a saugeye!!!

Josh had put 2 or 3 saugeye into the pond over the last few years and we had never seen anything of them since. Didnt know if they survived and didnt even think about the chance of them being in there anymore. 

Later I am fishing another area and I get a decent fish on and again no jumping but I still thought it had to be a bass when I catch a second saugeye. A really unexpected but pleasant surprise.

I guess the few saugeye Josh put in the pond are doing just fine. They were very fat and healthy


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

thats sweet!!! nice too see his "stocking" has paid off...great looking pond also!


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Beautiful pond Lundy!! Nice saugeyes also!!


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

OK Lundy, every CC I take out of my pond is going to be replaced by a saugeye. I have WE (10) pushing 24" and they're all named dinner.

I like eating saugeye and walleye a whole lot more than CC's.

Nice pictures and a beautiful pond!


----------

